# 3ter Fair Play Belly Boat



## Anglerboard-Team (2. August 2006)

Werbung

*3ter Fair Play Belly Boat
Cup 2006​*

Hiermit laden wir Euch recht herzlich zu unserem 3ten Belly Boat Cup auf Fehmarn ein.

Es wird auf Dorsch,Meerforelle,Platte gefischt.

Aus den gelaufenen zwei Veranstaltungen haben wir unsere Lehren gezogen,so das es diesmal einige Veränderungen geben wird!


1.Das Essen findet in Zelten am Strand in der Mittagspause statt
2.Es werden zwei Sicherungsboote eingesetzt!
3.Jeder Teilnehmer erhält am Morgen der Veranstaltung die Telefonnummern der Bootsführer!
4.Die Preisverleihung findet sofort im Anschluß am Strand statt

*Also den Termin schon mal fest einplanen und anmelden!*

Datum: 23.09.06 Ort: Insel Fehmarn

Treffpunkt:Angelsport Burg a.Fehmarn
Landkirchener Weg 34
23769 Burg a.Fehmarn

Startgeld: 15,-Euronen
Teilnehmeranzahl:min.10 Personen
max.50 Personen
Preise:Es werden Sachpreise und Erinnerungspokale vergeben

*Anmeldeschluss: 15.09.2006*
Die Plätze werden in der Reihenfolge der Anmeldungen vergeben.Nur bezahlte Anmeldungen haben einen Teilnahmeanspruch.Das Geld muß bis zum o.g. Termin auf unserem Konto gutgeschrieben sein!!!!

Die Bankverbindung geht nach Anmeldung via PN an Euch raus!

Bedingungen:
Es wird mit einer Rute gefischt und max.2Haken.Erlaubt sind alle gängigen Kunst-und Naturköder ohne Verwendundung zusätzlicher Lockstoffe.
Es sind auch P.-Boote ohne Motor und Fischfinder an der Veranstaltung zugelassen!

Der gefangene Fisch ist Eigentum des Fängers und ist der Menschlichen Versorgung zu zu führen!

Jeder Teilnehmer muß im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeines sein!

*Ablauf:*
7.00Uhr
Begrüßung,Bekanntgabe der Mindestmaße und Regeln
Abfahrt zum Strand
8.30-12.00Uhr
Durchgang Nr.1
12.00-13.30Uhr

Mittagspause mit warmen Essen am Strand
13.30-16.00Uhr
Durchgang Nr.2

16.30Uhr
wiegen und messen der Fänge
17.30 Uhr

Preisverleihung am Strand

*Achtung !!!!! *
Der Veranstalter übernimmt vor,während und nach der Veranstaltung keinerlei Haftung für Personen-und/oder Sachschäden jeglicher Art!
Beim fischen werden Sicherungsboote eingestzt,den Anweisungen der Bootsführer ist Folge zu leisten!

Also Leute wir hoffen auf rege Beteiligung und freuen uns auf ein schönes gemeinsames fischen!

*Kontakt Anmeldung:*
seatrout69@web.de
04371 502163

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>*


----------

